# Buying My First Smoker- What Else Do I Need In My Shopping Cart?



## toystry (Aug 13, 2017)

So I'm adding up my shopping cart on Amazon and need some help.  Here is what I have so far:

1.  WSM 18.5" or 22.5" (haven't decided yet)

2.  Weber 7447 Compact Rapidfire Chimney Starter

3.  Weber 7417 FireStarters Lighter Cubes, 24 Count

4.  CyberQ Cloud BBQ Temperature Controller (w/ 1 Digital Meat Thermometer and 1 Pit Probe, Weber Smokey Mountain Cooker Adapter and Pit Viper Fan) - btw, it’s $30 more on Amazon vice PitGuru website, any ideas why?

What else do I need?

- Extra probes for CyberQ?

- Heat Resistant Cooking Gloves (any recommendations)

- Grate Brush (any recommendations)

- Charcoal (I’ll buy local)v

- Meat Thermometer

- Torch vice Firestarter cubes?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 13, 2017)

I think you'll wanna change your charcoal chimney to the regular size one especially if you get a 22.5 ..  I hear everybody say they use a full chimney to start theirs... myself I only have a mini so the small chimney is good for me...  also I use a torch to start it instead of starters...


----------



## dirtyruss (Aug 13, 2017)

Honestly I've used chimney starters for years with just newspaper with a couple squirts of veggie oil, no need for fancy starters and it gets rid of some trash, lol.


----------



## dirtyruss (Aug 13, 2017)

Oh and you should check out a pumice stone for cleaning your rack.


----------



## phatbac (Aug 14, 2017)

I wouldn't use the starter cubes just some paper. spray a little Pam on it and put it under the chimney light with a *grill lighter *or whatever you have and it will cherry up the charcoal nicely. I would recommend getting a *Fire Extinguisher *  because you won't need until you really need it!

defiantly get some *heat resistant gloves*.


i have one of these it works well and i can touch hot charcoal for like 20-30 seconds without a problem.

you will need a *meat thermometer *


That should get you going there is all kinds of accessories and gadgets to buy but i wouldn't start without those few things  i mentioned. you may want to do a few smokes with your WSM before going pit controller just to break it in and get a feel for you smoker.

Happy Smoking

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 14, 2017)

I'm late to the party and you've probably already hit the order button, but I'll put in my 2 cents worth.

If you have the room and the budget, go for the 22". I've never heard anyone say they wished they had a smaller smoker.

The lighter cubes are ok. They get the job done but are an unnecessary expense. A torch is a waste of propane. Just use some newspaper in your chimney and you're good.

I see a lot of people buying heat proof gloves. I really don't see the need, but that may be just me. A pair of tongs and a towel have served me well for many years. I kinda think a pair of gloves would just get in the way.

There has been a lot of chatter about grill brushes over the years. The upshot being that every year, there are one or two people who end up in the hospital with wires sticking through their esophagus or intestines. This doesn't sound fun. Nor does spending money on another gadget I'll have to store and remember to have with me when I need it. The solution for me is a wadded up ball of foil. I always have foil on hand, and it cleans the grates better than any brush I've ever used. I just get the smoker up to temp, wad up some foil, run it over the grates and then throw it away.

A good meat thermometer will be your best friend. I use a Thermapen, and can't comment on the accuracy or durability of others. The Thermapen has never let me down and has honestly made me a much more consistent cook. I did just have to replace the batteries. After 4 or 5 years.

You'll likely hear a lot of opinions on charcoal. I won't comment on brands because everybody seems to have their favorite. What I will say is that in a smoker like the WSM, briquettes, in my experience,  are easier and more consistent than lump. Lump is great for grilling, but it's a little too volatile for smoking.

That's all I got. Good luck, have fun and I look forward to seeing some great smokes out of your new rig!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 14, 2017)

People are using a torch for starting charcoal through the bottom vents as sort of a minion method on WSM
What about tape to put around the vent where the air control goes? 
How about a few feet of lava lock or whatever that seal strip stuff is called. Seal the lid etc..
How about a bag of those ceramic briquettes to use in place of water in the water pan'' [emoji]129300[/emoji]


----------



## danbono (Aug 14, 2017)

I use Lava rocks in foil covered pan helps to keep temps stable. Go with the 22.

Dan


----------



## anglerman (Aug 14, 2017)

I don't have either WSM yet, my advice is also go big or go home 22.5" for sure. Your got some money tied up in the controller spend the money and expend your room. I hear these smokers hold temps really well using the minion method there's actually cheaper routes for controllers but I'm cheap.. lol I built my own


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtyruss (Aug 14, 2017)

Yeah for sure the 22 so you can throw a packer brisket on her.












20160704_111510.jpg



__ dirtyruss
__ Aug 14, 2017


----------



## dirtyruss (Aug 14, 2017)

20160704_204111.jpg



__ dirtyruss
__ Aug 14, 2017


----------



## smokinbill1638 (Aug 14, 2017)

I suggest the 22, have it and love it.  I like the smaller charcoal chimney, as I have the cyberq and only add about 6 to 7 briquettes to start so I don't overshoot my temp.


----------



## troutman (Aug 14, 2017)

Although there seems to be a general consensus about the 22", I've actually had better luck with the 18" in terms of cooking temperature and consistency of smoke control.  The larger cookers seem to get too hot.  If you need the room go larger but if you're a back yard week end warrior, the 18" should fit your needs just fine imho.  Save the money for charcoal.

Ditto on the comment for the fan control and chimney starter.  I just use the old newspapers they keep throwing on lawn without any oil, works like a charm every time.  Do be sure to get yourself a good radio frequency dual thermometer.  Forget the iPhone wifi version.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 14, 2017)

I'm a big fan of the smaller wsm's. It's very rare that I need to cook for a large crowd anymore. I cook for 4 most nights and the mini-wsm or the 14.5" is plenty big for that. I can fit (2) 9 pound butts in those, or 2 whole chickens. Two racks of  ribs split, 3 if done creatively. If needed I break out the 18 but only when I am cooking for a crowd of 10-20. The smaller pits sip fuel.

I use the side light method with a torch. I have three or four chimneys that have  been given to me, never use them. Waste of fuel in my opinion. I want the fire to start in the pit, not outside of it.

A good digital multi probe therm is a must. Also a good instant read therm is a must in my book. Lava-tools Javealin for $25.99 on Amazon is a good one.

Many swear by the tenders, but I haven't really found the need for one on the WSM. If I was to get one it would have to be the party-q. I can't be tied to a power cord when smoking because I smoke where there isn't power.


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 14, 2017)

Been using my 14.5 a lot lately.  So much fun . No mods , plenty of room to cook for 4 people . Used the side light method for the first time . So smart ,, only way to go .


----------



## bowlbq (Aug 14, 2017)

I hear a stainless steel door is the way to go on a wsm. A friend said the aluminum door was disheartening lost heat and smoke.


----------



## toystry (Aug 14, 2017)

JckDanls 07 said:


> I think you'll wanna change your charcoal chimney to the regular size one especially if you get a 22.5 .. I hear everybody say they use a full chimney to start theirs... myself I only have a mini so the small chimney is good for me... also I use a torch to start it instead of starters...


Cost isn't a concern for me, but I think the 22.5" is way more than i'll ever need.  As for a torch, lots of people saying "newspaper" so I'll have to give that some more consideration.


DirtyRuss said:


> Honestly I've used chimney starters for years with just newspaper with a couple squirts of veggie oil, no need for fancy starters and it gets rid of some trash, lol.


Good feedback thanks.


DirtyRuss said:


> Oh and you should check out a pumice stone for cleaning your rack.


Got a link to one?


phatbac said:


> I wouldn't use the starter cubes just some paper. spray a little Pam on it and put it under the chimney light with a *grill lighter *or whatever you have and it will cherry up the charcoal nicely. I would recommend getting a *Fire Extinguisher *  because you won't need until you really need it!
> 
> defiantly get some *heat resistant gloves*.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the thermo link.


Mdboatbum said:


> I'm late to the party and you've probably already hit the order button, but I'll put in my 2 cents worth.
> 
> If you have the room and the budget, go for the 22". I've never heard anyone say they wished they had a smaller smoker.
> 
> ...


Wow great feedback....foil sounds much safer too vice brushes.


Rings R Us said:


> People are using a torch for starting charcoal through the bottom vents as sort of a minion method on WSM
> What about tape to put around the vent where the air control goes?
> How about a few feet of lava lock or whatever that seal strip stuff is called. Seal the lid etc..
> How about a bag of those ceramic briquettes to use in place of water in the water pan'' [emoji]129300[/emoji]


I like the ceramic briquettes and foil idea, hmmm.


DanBono said:


> I use Lava rocks in foil covered pan helps to keep temps stable. Go with the 22.
> 
> Dan


Ditto above comment.


Anglerman said:


> I don't have either WSM yet, my advice is also go big or go home 22.5" for sure. Your got some money tied up in the controller spend the money and expend your room. I hear these smokers hold temps really well using the minion method there's actually cheaper routes for controllers but I'm cheap.. lol I built my own
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


22.5 just seems enormous, seen it in person.  I never entertain that many people.......seems like a waste of space and briquettes.  18.5" just seems more appropriate for 10-14 people.


DirtyRuss said:


> Yeah for sure the 22 so you can throw a packer brisket on her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





DirtyRuss said:


> 20160704_204111.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a big one............haha, that's what she said.


smokinbill1638 said:


> I suggest the 22, have it and love it.  I like the smaller charcoal chimney, as I have the cyberq and only add about 6 to 7 briquettes to start so I don't overshoot my temp.


Thanks.  How do you like the CyberQ and did you buy any other accessories for it outside of what it came with?


troutman said:


> Although there seems to be a general consensus about the 22", I've actually had better luck with the 18" in terms of cooking temperature and consistency of smoke control.  The larger cookers seem to get too hot.  If you need the room go larger but if you're a back yard week end warrior, the 18" should fit your needs just fine imho.  Save the money for charcoal.
> 
> Ditto on the comment for the fan control and chimney starter.  I just use the old newspapers they keep throwing on lawn without any oil, works like a charm every time.  Do be sure to get yourself a good radio frequency dual thermometer.  Forget the iPhone wifi version.


That's what I've heard too on the forums that the 18" temperature is easier to control.  With that, if I use a CyberQ it wont matter outside of using more briquettes than I need.  What RF dual thermo are you referring too?


dirtsailor2003 said:


> I'm a big fan of the smaller wsm's. It's very rare that I need to cook for a large crowd anymore. I cook for 4 most nights and the mini-wsm or the 14.5" is plenty big for that. I can fit (2) 9 pound butts in those, or 2 whole chickens. Two racks of  ribs split, 3 if done creatively. If needed I break out the 18 but only when I am cooking for a crowd of 10-20. The smaller pits sip fuel.
> 
> I use the side light method with a torch. I have three or four chimneys that have  been given to me, never use them. Waste of fuel in my opinion. I want the fire to start in the pit, not outside of it.
> 
> ...


I think the 18" is more than enough..........I like to entertain but the 22" is HUGE.


----------



## toystry (Aug 14, 2017)

chopsaw said:


> Been using my 14.5 a lot lately. So much fun . No mods , plenty of room to cook for 4 people . Used the side light method for the first time . So smart ,, only way to go .


Not familiar with side light method?


bowlbq said:


> I hear a stainless steel door is the way to go on a wsm. A friend said the aluminum door was disheartening lost heat and smoke.


Heard a gasket will resolve this problem........gotta read more on it though.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 14, 2017)

Side light method:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/257071/side-light-method-for-charcoal-smokers


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 14, 2017)

Not many people know about these. Trail Embers 22.5 vertical water smoker.

From Tractor Supply stores. Often on sale for $99.00, it's 22.5 inch like the big $399.00 weber . It's Retail is $199.00.


Thinking about it for myself. Would be big upgrade from the ECB. [emoji]129299[/emoji]


----------



## smokinbill1638 (Aug 15, 2017)

Only got the cyberq and adapter.  I put it in a medium sized clear tote to keep water away (electronics, would probably be ok but I feel better about it)  I love the set and forget and being able to acess from my bed in the middle of the night from my phone to check on it.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Aug 15, 2017)

For smoking, I start a few briquettes by setting it over the burner on my propane cooker. I only start maybe 6-8 pieces, and they are ready in less than 5 minutes, and a little longer if I am doing a half or full chimney for grilling. I only start a handful of briquettes that I pour on top of a full basket of unburnt coals and wood chunks minion method style. In that amount of time, I have already placed the meat on the racks in the body of the smoker and installed my probes. I set the loaded smoker body on with the bottom vents closed and the top vent open,and start the Party-q, then walk away. I am usually at cruising temps from cold in less than 15 or 20 minutes. I am usually cooking other things in the kitchen or socializing etc. The Party-q hasn't failed me yet! But you do need to keep a supply of AA batteries for when it starts to peter out.

The only thing to watch for is when you snuff out the coals with the guru installed or when changing batteries etc.. If you close all vents and turn off the guru, smoke and heat will backflow (reverse) through the blower- Not good!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 15, 2017)

IMG_20170704_144651.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Aug 15, 2017





Packer on the Smoke N Grill ECB

I trimmed 2 of the 19 inches off the flat to put it on. I could have put a can under the center of the brisket for a while to draw the ends in off the edges of the smoker body,until it shrank up.. I didn't know that at the time.  I would go with a 22.5 if I could..












IMG_20170703_205117.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Aug 15, 2017






Made brisket burger with the meat grinder.


----------



## troutman (Aug 16, 2017)

I bought the Cajun Bandit stainless doors for my WSMs ($50 a pop!) and found they work much better and will probably last at least as long as the bullet itself.  I also bought the gasket kit which I'm using on the top seal but opted not to use it on the door.  The doors fits real tight and although there is a small amount of smoke leak, I consider it minor. 

http://amazingribs.com/tips_and_technique/weber_smokey_mountain_setup.html


----------



## Dr. Dobbins (May 9, 2020)

Geat a cheap heat gin from harbor freight if you don’t mind using an extension cord. Fastest way to light charcoal known to man.


----------



## Berettaclayshooter (May 25, 2020)

Gloves: heavy duty all leather work gloves, no need for anything crazy or super expensive (I weld for a living, plenty of hot stuff there).  grill brush, plain old wire hand brush, if it's super nasty good old aluminum foil works like a charm crumpled up.  Fire starters are for campers... use newspaper or your local merchandiser (it's free).  The 2 meat probes i use came from walmart, they aren't blue tooth or anything, but prove accurate and were $20 each.  Smoking doesn't have to be complicated, along your journey you'll come to find this to be a truism.  Spend money on quality meat,  it doesn't have to be wagu or anything, just not bottom of the line.  Keep it simple, profect your cooking, enjoy it and have cookouts and maybe a back up in-case while on the journey things don't go as planned.  Keep a log, meat made, temp cooking at weather conditions, these will help you figure things out along the way.  Like it was cold and rainy and was hard to keep a decent temp.


----------

